# Hopper 3, Joey 4Ks Home Media DNLA



## alajoe65 (Feb 8, 2016)

I just upgraded to an H3 an 4K joeys yesterday. Most things work well but then there is Home Media. I can see pictures and play music fine but no videos will play. The preview icons on show up on about half of them but even on those if you try to play you get an error 1252 saying the file can not be played. All the files played on my hopper with sling, super joey, and Joey 1.0. any thoughts.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I use PlayOn, Plex, and TVMobili.
All on the Hopper 3, Joey4k and Joey 2.0


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

How do you use plex


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I have Plex installed on my PC. The Hopper then lists it in the menu for Home Media. Works great.


----------



## JerriEric (Apr 4, 2016)

scottchez said:


> I use PlayOn, Plex, and TVMobili.
> All on the Hopper 3, Joey4k and Joey 2.0


----------

